# liquid clen dosing



## keypilot (Jan 21, 2006)

i have been reading like a maniac, but cant find a dosing recommendation for the liquid clen i got from lion. or the liquid T-3. both labels say: 30ml 200mcg/ml

so if i am trying to take 20mcg 2 to 3 times a day, how much liquid should i be taking? (clen)

and i cant find much at all on the T-3 other than it is good to take with clen. but how much and how often? 

thanks, mark


----------



## MaSTa LifTa (Jan 21, 2006)

20 mcg per dose would be 1/10 of a mL 2 to 3 times a day, which would equal a total of 40 or 60 mcg per day on the clen.


----------



## keypilot (Jan 21, 2006)

ok thanks, but what do i use to measure 1/10 of a ml?


----------



## juicen00b1 (Jan 21, 2006)

i use a syringe to measure out my liquid orals.. i hope this helps


----------



## STEELADDICTION (Jan 21, 2006)

If you don't have a 1/2 to 1 ml syringe, go to your local pharmacy and ask if they have an oral syringe with measurement units in mcgs, mine always gives them to me for free.

A first time user should not exceed 40mcg the first day. 

Example of a first cycle: 

Day1: 20mcg 
Day2: 40mcg 
Day3: 60mcg 
Day4: 80mcg 
Day5: 80mcg(Note: Increase the dose only when the side effects are tolerable) 
Day6-Day12: 100mcg 
Day13: 80mcg (Tapering is not necessary, but it helps some users get back to normal gradually) 
Day14: 60mcg 
Day15: off 
Day16: off 
Day 17: ECA/ NYC stack 

Example of a second cycle: 

Day1: 60mcg 
Day2: 80mcg 
Day3: 80mcg 
Day4: 100mcg 
Day5: 100mcg 
Day6-Day12: 120mcg 
Day13: 100mcg 
Day14: 80mcg 
Day15: off 
Day16: off 
Day 17: ECA/ NYC stack 

Do not take Clen Past 4pm and drink plenty of water: 1.5-2 gallons a day.


----------



## stealthmeister (Jan 22, 2006)

keypilot said:
			
		

> ok thanks, but what do i use to measure 1/10 of a ml?[/QUOTE
> 
> Use a 1cc insulin syringe. The markings are easy to see each 0.1 ml.
> 
> Also, you mentioned taking with T3. Well, it probably would accelerate your fat loss, but would also make your heart rate go through the roof and make you shaky, sweaty, and restless. Of course, it's always all a matter of dosing, but I'd suggest starting with one and only add the other one at small doses until you feel the effects of one or both if you think it's necessary.


----------



## keypilot (Jan 23, 2006)

thanks, good advise from all. Stealth, i will do as you recommend with the T-3 but will the dose be the same as the clen?


----------



## a-bomb83 (Jan 23, 2006)

use a slin pin. every tic mark is 20mcg. the pin full is 200mcg.


----------



## a-bomb83 (Jan 23, 2006)

oh yeah, and DON'T inject it,lol. assuming you knew that, but in a lot of cases, you can't always assume somebody knows something.


----------



## imdaman1 (Jan 25, 2006)

Check your body temp at that dosage.   If it does not rise, you must raise the dosage.


----------



## misticat (Mar 13, 2006)

*cc to mcg?*

I just got clen/t3 from lion is the stuff good? How does it compare to spiropent and other companies? Here is a link to the pic of an insulin syringe 

http://img11.imagevenue.com/img.php?loc=loc196&image=66871_100_1461.jpg 

how much t3 should i take? I heard not to take more than 12.5 mcg's?


----------



## thesiant (Mar 15, 2006)

*dosage*

When in doubt...google it. 
You can do a search for T3 cycle and pull up the standard ramp up/down cycle for it easily (if you really want to mess with this stuff).
As for clen, I got up to 160mcg. I used Lion's liquid fruit punch flavored research chem (that cracks me up). Anyhow, that stuff is the real deal. I tried the standard 20,40,60,80,100 per day ramp and was dying of cramps at 60 so I backed off and went 40,40,60,60,80,80...and so on. Giving myself an extra day to up the dose and had zero sides. I even took the stuff at 8 at night at 160, no problem.


----------

